# The ugliest espresso machine in the world



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok, as a mirror to Boots' thread, post the ugliest espresso machines you can find!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lol bet spaz posts again here...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Vrooom!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

oooops!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Oh dear froggy oh dear


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> View attachment 8034
> 
> 
> oooops!


Ooooo, controversial.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I had to do it, my childish nature took over once again!


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Better ?


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Ah, I thought that might have been too easy. Sorry, using tapatalk


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

lol flowerpoop!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Possibly the worst I've found yet










Mainly because of the thought of what comes out of it!


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> lol flowerpoop!


I just googled shit coffee machine and that came up under images


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

c_squared said:


> Better ?


Much, thank you kindly mods!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Neill said:


> Possibly the worst I've found yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be having nightmare s about that


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Look at how unbelievably awful the coffee looks. It makes me a feel a little ill just looking at it!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Lol....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Good insulting properties though!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Lol....


Wtf..............


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Ah I give up, just tried to link another but it didn't work


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Wtf..............


Think it's a very well endowed version of this....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks like a scorpion to me!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks flaccid


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Shiny and red, nah, not for me


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> Looks flaccid


If yours is that colour I'd go to the doctor.....


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

C_squared would like this posted-


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ewww look at the piss water coming out of it!


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks completely wrong doesn't it


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

dare i say it, costa style!


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Diabolical idea


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I win.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

We all love her.... But does anyone really think she is pretty?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hell no!

About time they gave it a face lift!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Scotford said:


> I win.


Damm, that looks good....where can I buy one.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> Damm, that looks good....where can I buy one.


You'd be best off looking in a skip.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

13 ugly characters

edit--I'm not even sure if this makes espresso.....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll see your Costa and raise you this:


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

the irony with the costa express machine, is that it makes consistently better coffee than their baristas do!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

It's still consistently shite though.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

shrink said:


> the irony with the costa express machine, is that it makes consistently better coffee than their baristas do!


So true. Annoyingly when I'm at work and don't have time or the ability to take round anything like an aeropress, I can get a far better coffee from a costa express machine than any coffee shop in my area!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well I don't know if it's quite as ugly as some already posted, but this comedy item from DeLonghi (IIRC) was given to me as a moving in present.

A well-intentioned gift but it was awful! It used to leak from the group, and at one point started to melt inside somewhere and the coffee tasted like burnt plastic (even more than when it was new LOL). In my unknowingness I replaced it with a £60 KRAPS.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Padder said:


> View attachment 8040
> 
> 
> Diabolical idea


Are they serious? You should never mock a pot! SCNR!

*ha ha ha laughs at own joke far too much tee hee* - this is why Mrs Hotmetal loves me, the more cringeworthy my jokes, the more I laugh.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

seeq said:


> We all love her.... But does anyone really think she is pretty?


Fair comment. I was initially put off by the looks, until I realised it's the only machine worth having at that price point. It reminds me of the old stand-up drip machines they used to have in the conference rooms at work. But it's beginning to grow on me, almost an industrial stark "form follows function" look - the opposite of a lot of the other machines posted in this thread. If I'm honest, the real reason I would like to upgrade if I ever have the money and the skill to warrant it, would be to have something suitably chromed with lots of dials, pipes and levers! All these pictures of L1s, Brewtuses etc have made me lust after machines in a way that hitherto only applied to motorcycles.


----------



## poolfan (May 9, 2014)

how about this one. More lie a kiddies machine with rainbow colours


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

poolfan said:


> how about this one. More lie a kiddies machine with rainbow colours


How do they get the beans to stay in one half of the hopper like that? ?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

seeq said:


> We all love her.... But does anyone really think she is pretty?


i actually do like it... Its got a nice retro vibe to it!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Any of the vertical brass commercial espresso machines with the EAGLE on top !


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Surely the most disgusting ever


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not going to stand for pres then??


----------

